# ifconfig debug enable



## webpr (May 11, 2017)

*debug*   Enable driver dependent debugging code; usually, this turns on
         extra console error logging.
()
`ifconfig ix0 debug`
But console is pure.
How view debug messages from network driver?


----------



## ljboiler (May 11, 2017)

I doubt that network driver modules are compiled to do debugging by default;  it would seriously slow down a system.
Looking at the ixgbe driver source, it looks like any "debug" printing statements do nothing.

To turn it on, you would have to change the driver source and build a custom kernel.


----------



## webpr (May 12, 2017)

ixgbe have many INIT_DEBUGOUT, IOCTL_DEBUGOUT etc.
They are all translated to printf on condition DEBUG_INIT=0 etc.
But DEBUG_INIT does not consider ifconfig debug.
It seems need rebuild driver?


----------

